# Kindle Unlimited: New Amazon "Netflix" for ebooks and audio (Merged)



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Just saw this on Facebook:

http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/16/amazon-tests-kindle-unlimited-a-netflix-for-ebooks-and-audiobooks/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

Interesting.. I guess, for me, it would depend on the titles. I don't use audiobooks so that isn't a plus.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

This would work for me although as a Prime member, it's a bit irritating.  If they only keep it to Kindle devices I couldn't use it, but if the titles are available for any Kindle app, then I'd cancel my Netflix to pay for this, but I'd probably keep my Audible subscription.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

The idea is great, but it's a bit too expensive for me.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

lindnet said:


> The idea is great, but it's a bit too expensive for me.


I know I spend more than $10/month on e-books but it won't save me a lot of money if they don't include the authors I read..


----------



## mphicks (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm definitely curious to see what Amazon's plans are when released in full. It would definitely depend on what authors/titles are included and what impact, if any, it has on the Prime membership. 

TechCrunch speculates that it would be "presumably untethered from Amazon Prime," but without any official word from Amazon it's hard to say. With the recent price increase in Prime and already having their toes wet in the Lending Library, I'm hoping it could act as both a standalone subscription service and an additional incentive for Prime members with Kindles/Kindle apps. The article is based off a cached link, and there's no current info available on Amazon, and it seems like all the links are dead-ends.

I'll wait for more details to come out, but I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's under discussion from an author's point of view in the WC . . . . .

I know a lot of readers have been hoping for such a thing.  Scribd and Oyster are fine, but I can't read those books on my eInk kindle.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Interesting..  lots of posts.  And most are nervous about it.  Atunah mentioned a service called SCRIBD.  I've never heard of it.  Do any of you use it?  Is it worth the cost?


Just noticed that Ann posted that SCRIBD is not available for Eink Kindle..


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't know, I already pay for Prime, this would cost me another 120 dollars a year and would only be worth it if authors I like are included. As it stands I already search hard just to use up my free borrowed book. I'm not much of a best seller reader, and I read a lot more non fiction than fiction. If it included access to those university press books I love that cost a pretty penny I'd be all over it. But I'm not holding my breath on that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a link for a brief time on Amazon, and there were books like Water for Elephants...

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have Prime, have bought too many e-books already, and don't really use many Audible books. So no interest here. The fact that big five publishers are not included will be a limitation I think.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

If it's the same books that are available with KOLL, forget it. I have read some really good books through that, but mostly, I have a hard time finding anything good.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Julie over in the Cafe posted a cached link

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:6jL66Zad7zIJ:www.amazon.com/gp/kindle/ku/sign-up/ui/rw/about+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us

Earlier when I looked at it, all the links still worked and I could for example see the offerings for romance, or other genres. Or all. Those links are now not working anymore and it takes you to the front page of the kindle store.

The audio book link in the middle is still working though so you can see which titles would/might be in that service if its ever coming back or what.

From what I saw it was just the same titles that are already in the kindle owners lending library with no bigger publishers other then the selected big books they are highlighting on the front page. For me to be paying $10 a month, I need big authors, publishers, etc. That is why I am currently a subscriber to Scribd. They have Simon and Schuster, HarperCollins, Sourcebooks, Kensington, etc.

Its all about content. Don't know how they would get those big publishers with the animosity between them though.

Oh yes, Scribd only works on computer to read or on tablet devices. There are apps for android, kindle fire and apple.

So the only advantage for Kindle Unlimited would be the using it on e-ink. But they need the content though.


----------



## DonnaK (Jul 16, 2014)

I just started selling a few of my books as audio.  I think this just might be a good idea.  I've spent a lot more time writing than learning to promote.  Now I'm working on that while finishing another book.  Thank you for all the information.


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

Atunah said:


> From what I saw it was just the same titles that are already in the kindle owners lending library with no bigger publishers other then the selected big books they are highlighting on the front page. For me to be paying $10 a month, I need big authors, publishers, etc.
> 
> Its all about content.


I agree. If there aren't any big authors/publishers, I am totally uninterested. I will try the free first month, of course.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think it's something I'd use . . . . . but it looks like it's definitely coming. I should probably try to analyze how many books I read a month vs what I spend.  Problem is, I don't always read a thing as soon as I buy it. I often do, but I also often go browsing back to see what I got a while ago that went off my radar. Fact is, if I never spent a penny for another book, I'd have enough to last me years.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Fact is, if I never spent a penny for another book, I'd have enough to last me years.


Truth!

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got in with Scribd when they were doing their beta program for the reader app, so the past 6 months have been free for me.  I have definitely saved a LOT by reading some of my titles from them.  The app is pretty decent.  There are a lot of adjustments you can make to the screen to make it easier to read.  They are also very open to suggestions from users and continue to improve the app.
Having said that, I think the main reason I have been reading so much from them is the inclusion of two big publishers.  I was pleasantly surprised to find HarperCollins titles when I first joined; Simon and Schuster was added a few months later.
If Amazon doesn't include the big publishers, there is no point for me to subscribe to another service.  I don't even use the KOLL because it's too hard to find anything that I am interested in reading.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Truth!


Me too! Plus I was planning to venture out to my local library to look into their download service. But if I see titles in the new Amazon service that I want to buy - I may end up getting it!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have Prime, have bought too many e-books already, and don't really use many Audible books. So no interest here. The fact that big five publishers are not included will be a limitation I think.


Same. I mainly read major publisher books, so a subscription service is useless to me without them.

Moot for me currently as I'm getting through a book a month or less the past couple years so it wouldn't be worth it financially. I probably have a couple years worth of unread books on my Paperwhite from buying daily deals here and there (mainly around the holidays when they offer up some popular books) anyway.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Not interested.  It would take very high dollar books to make it worth my money.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

The only way I'm likely interested is if it's unlimited books simultaneously across all Kindle devices under one account. I like the idea of my kids being able to borrow books for their Kindles.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I would pay $20 per month if it included EVERY E-book it sells on Amazon.com...

it went back and checked my account and I've bought 28 E-books in 2014 and that's not even counting the anthology type books I had previously purchased (i.e. The Complete Works of Charles Dickens) where I only read one Dickens novel at a time, then move on to something else...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like it went live, for real, today, July 18. There's a big splash on the Amazon front page.

It appears there's a 30 day free trial you can do. You must have a credit card (not a debit card) on your account. You can cancel any time. There are currently around 639,000 titles in the program -- which is about how many titles were available At All when the Kindle was first released in November of 2007! There are definitely some 'big name' books. Also a lot of indies, it seems. Once your free trial is up it's $9.99 and it appears to be completely decoupled from Prime; in other words -- you don't have to be a prime member and prime members don't get a break on the price.

I'm not sure how it works with KOLL. Might be all exactly the same books. On books that I'd previously wishlisted for KOLL, the notation that it's in that program no longer shows on the book page via my computer. On my Kindle, when I go to one of those books, the 'borrow for free' button is gone -- it now says 'read for free' and takes me to a KU sign up page. I _do_ still have a KOLL title borrowed, so couldn't get one now anyway. I wonder if, when I return that, the notation will change. The menu, while in the store, still says 'KOLL' (well, spelled out) and there's no mention of KU. I have done a sync.

eta: If I go to the KOLL listing on my kindle I see that there are most books are listed as "kindleunlimted" and only a few are listed as "Prime". Hmmm. The ones listed as 'Prime' are all pre-order only.

I'm afraid the KOLL as we've known it, is going away. Which is sad for me as a Prime member. Anyone who _hasn't_ taken their borrow this month seeing anything different?

eta2: On second look, I do see the 'Prime' icon on the book page now -- either I missed it before or there's still some transitioning going on. Maybe I'm not seeing the 'borrow for free' on kindle _only_ because my borrow for July has been used. In the past there was still the button but something about not being eligible until next month.

_Edited to add link to Amazon page. --Betsy_


----------



## CRL (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm intrigued. I'm interested. But browsing through the unavailable titles I think at this early stage Kindle Limited is a more accurate name.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CRL said:


> I'm intrigued. I'm interested. But browsing through the unavailable titles I think at this early stage Kindle Limited is a more accurate name.


I've no doubt more titles will be added.

And, of course, the 'unlimited' part refers to the fact that, for one price, you can read as many of the titles as you want.  There are a lot of folks here who read a lot of independent and small publisher authors -- for them, this could very well be worth it. It's almost certainly worth going for a month for free and really taking time to see what's on offer. And with luck, bigger publishers will sign on as well eventually.

KOLL gives you *one* a month for free. (assuming that program for Prime members won't go away) I've not had a problem finding things to borrow -- I have a wishlist of about 55 titles right now. Those are pretty much all in KU as well. I may pick a month and just start going through that list, see how many that is, and then decide if it's worth continuing. Right now, I'm thinking _not_ (for me) but I'm willing to try it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

When looking at a book in the new Unlimited program, I see this now:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't have time right now to look at it closely--heading out for breakfast--but I think I'm in for the unlimited audiobooks alone.  $9.99 a month is lower than what I'm paying to Audible right now; I mostly don't re-listen to audiobooks, don't loan them to anyone (I, at least, can loan my basic Kindle to people with books on it) and just want them mostly for when I go exercise walking or occasionally while I'm quilting.  I wonder if they'll whispersync?  (Which isn't a big deal for the ones I walk to...)

Betsy


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm not seeing the KOLL button on the books anymore, but I have not checked from my kindle.  I'm probably going to do the free 30 day trial, then decide if I think it is worth the money.  My quick looking this morning, there are a few books that I want to read that my library does not have the ebook for.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I went through my list of "to buy" Kindle titles on Amazon.  It doesn't look like any of them are available for Unlimited.  

I do support the idea of a paid library system (whether or not it's coupled to Amazon) since many people live in areas where their library systems have a poor showing of digital or audio titles.  I'm lucky enough to have access to two, and even then I have a lot of titles that aren't available (especially my non-fiction wish list).  It looks like the authors still get a percentage for books checked out, which I completely support.  I hope some of the Big Five relent and make their older titles or certain imprints part of the program.  (I could see them angling to have Kindle Unlimited spun off onto its own company & website so people aren't being talked out of purchasing when they look up a book on Amazon).


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

After a cursory initial look, it looks like it's the same books available for Prime Lending. Plus the corresponding audiobooks (not a lot of audiobooks available, unfortunately). It'd be much more attractive to me if they could get at least one of the "Big Five" publishers on board, but I'm not sure that's gonna happen anytime soon, if ever, since only two have their books with Oyster and Scribd (and those are mostly backlist books, which works for me, but not for everyone). I'll use the 30-day trial eventually (when my Scribd extended trial is up - I have a long "wish list" going on Scribd) but doubt I'll subscribe, nor will I extend my Scribd subscription. "Too many" (yeah, as if!!) books in my eBook library now!  A discount for Prime members would make it more tempting, though. My one caveat -  on checking the genres, I'll have to get my daughter to check out the titles. She's a voracious reader (most of the books on my Kindle bill are hers) and there are lots of books in her favorite genre, so if she could find plenty to read there it might actually make it cost effective for me.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Folks, weighing in from an Author's POV for a moment:

I won't be joining this program, and it's for a variety of reasons. I'm big on giving readers choices, which is why my fiction is available at so many outlets. Membership in this program requires the author joining KDP select, which means that enrolled ebook fiction is still available on Amazon, but _nowhere_ else. This kind of thing makes many of us nervous, and some sort of mass flight to Select just to get on unlimited would make for a bad day for readers with iPads and the like. Plus--and this is speaking as a consumer--I don't want Amazon to become the sole outlet for ebooks. There's a perception that if Amazon became such, they would abuse that position.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ok so I finally found the page where they give the details of the subscription

Kindle Unlimited is a subscription that offers you unlimited access to over 600,000 Kindle books and over 2,000 audiobooks with Whispersync for Voice. *You can keep up to ten books at a time* and there are no due dates. Read your Kindle Unlimited books on any Kindle device or free Kindle reading apps.

If you haven't tried Kindle Unlimited before you can sign up for a free 30-day trial. *At the end of your free trial, you will be automatically upgraded to a paid membership plan.* To learn more about plans and pricing, visit the Kindle Unlimited page.

Note:

To use Kindle Unlimited, you must have an Amazon account with a current, valid credit card and you must have 1-Click payments enabled.
Titles in the Kindle Unlimited catalog may change at any time.
*Kindle Unlimited also includes a free Audible membership for up to three months.* To redeem your Audible benefit click on the link in your welcome email or sign in to your Amazon account and visit the Audible Kindle Unlimited Gift page.

I had no problem signing up with my debit card. 
You get audible for free for 3 months including 1 credit a month. Just took advantage of that. 
None of the books I have on my wish list are included
I was wondering why I saw a return book feature, now I know it's because you can only have 10 books at a time.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I just signed up for the new "Kindle Unlimited" program. At 9.99 a month (first 30 days free) you can download as many as as you like from "600,000" titles. I naively read that as meaning all Kindle books were included. Not so. Anyone have an idea where to check if a specific title is included without going to the title page? So far the authors/titles I've checked were not included. I'm off to check the Scandinavian mystery titles. Maybe?


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> Folks, weighing in from an Author's POV for a moment:
> 
> I won't be joining this program, and it's for a variety of reasons. I'm big on giving readers choices, which is why my fiction is available at so many outlets. Membership in this program requires the author joining KDP select, which means that enrolled ebook fiction is still available on Amazon, but _nowhere_ else. This kind of thing makes many of us nervous, and some sort of mass flight to Select just to get on unlimited would make for a bad day for readers with iPads and the like. Plus--and this is speaking as a consumer--I don't want Amazon to become the sole outlet for ebooks. There's a perception that if Amazon became such, they would abuse that position.


Jonathan,
You can get a Kindle App for Ipad. So no this does not affect Ipad users or make for a bad day. There are other subscription services. Oyster and Scribd. Amazon will not take over the world because they are trying to compete. This idea was rather expected.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> some sort of mass flight to Select just to get on unlimited would make for a bad day for readers with iPads and the like.


As Cinisajoy said, you can read these on your iPad. Per the page Rasputina quoted:



Rasputina said:


> Read your Kindle Unlimited books on any Kindle device or free Kindle reading apps.


Complete Kindle Unlimited info page can be found here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_left_v4_sib?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201550610

I note that this is an improvement over the Kindle Owners' Lending Library program in one way--you can actually, apparently, check these books out from any device if you're in the program. Kindle Prime required that you check out on your Kindle, so it was for Kindle owners only.

Still thinking...I'm not quite sure how the audiobook portion works yet, have to sign up, I guess.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

How the audiobook part works is that any book you have borrowed has the audiobook added to your audible account, I noticed that when I went over to audible. If there is more than one audiobook version it gives you the one authorized for whispersync. For example Lord of the Rings has a variety of audiobook choices, the BBC radio version, the NPR radio version, the Rob Inglis version which is the one that works with whispersync. They also give you audible 1 credit a month for the first 3 months. 

On your audible account it also knows that you own the ebook and the audiobook ( for ones you've purchased) and it has a section that tells you that you can use whispersync.  I had an audible account years ago and own some books on both but I'm not sure how to merge my old account with my Amazon one.


----------



## Deelite (Jul 18, 2014)

Does it seem like all the free books on dailyfreebooks are the ones now that you have to pay for.And maybe a few 2.99 books thrown in,I don't get it.Wheres the list of all the 600,000 books that you get for 10.00 a month.Thers no big publishers here just Indie books,which I admit you find some gems but they were free gems and they were few and far between.I guess their prime wasn't doing so hot,so they had to figure out another scam.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> How the audiobook part works is that any book you have borrowed has the audiobook added to your audible account, I noticed that when I went over to audible. If there is more than one audiobook version it gives you the one authorized for whispersync. For example Lord of the Rings has a variety of audiobook choices, the BBC radio version, the NPR radio version, the Rob Inglis version which is the one that works with whispersync. They also give you audible 1 credit a month for the first 3 months.


From the KU pages, it doesn't sound like all the whispersync books will be included for free. But it does sound like you have to check the book out and then you get the audiobook if available. That's ok, I guess. I'm more specifically interested in the audiobooks but I could figure out a strategy.



> On your audible account it also knows that you own the ebook and the audiobook ( for ones you've purchased) and it has a section that tells you that you can use whispersync. I had an audible account years ago and own some books on both but I'm not sure how to merge my old account with my Amazon one.


You should be able to go to your aAudible account, sign in and then find a place to change to using your Amazon login. I'll see if I can find that.

Deelite, there's a list, I'll see if I can find it. EDIT: Here's the link.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> I just signed up for the new "Kindle Unlimited" program. At 9.99 a month (first 30 days free) you can download as many as as you like from "600,000" titles. I naively read that as meaning all Kindle books were included. Not so. Anyone have an idea where to check if a specific title is included without going to the title page? So far the authors/titles I've checked were not included. I'm off to check the Scandinavian mystery titles. Maybe?


Raffeer,

Here's the link to all books and you can choose subcategories on the left.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, cool, if I go to the link for all books, I then can narrow it down to books with Whispersync audiobooks available. And then further by genre and rating.

Here's the link for books with whispersync.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm not even sure how many of my audiobooks are audible ones, or iTunes ones or emusic ones and some were ripped from CD. And whispersync only works with audible from what I can tell. I'll live. If I was going to listen to LOTR I'd rather listen to the BBC radio dramatization anyway. On the plus side I got Outlander with my free credit for the trial month, I'd been wanting to get the audio versions. I should buy the new one on audible while it's still only 4 dollars.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> When looking at a book in the new Unlimited program, I see this now:


This is good.. I think - for a time period - as I buy books I will see how many of them I could get as part of Unlimited. If it is enough to cover the cost - I'm signing up!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Deelite said:


> Does it seem like all the free books on dailyfreebooks are the ones now that you have to pay for.And maybe a few 2.99 books thrown in,I don't get it.Wheres the list of all the 600,000 books that you get for 10.00 a month.Thers no big publishers here just Indie books,which I admit you find some gems but they were free gems and they were few and far between.I guess their prime wasn't doing so hot,so they had to figure out another scam.


When I looked this morning, I saw the Hunger Games and assorted other big name books. They did not show me the indie books which I found rather odd since that is about all I pick up.

Now you asked about free. The indie books that will be offered are all in Select or most of them are unless you are a huge seller and got asked to be there by Amazon. 
Now the Select authors can have up to 5 free days in a 90 day period. But yes, I would look close before jumping into this deal.


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> Ok so I finally found the page where they give the details of the subscription
> 
> Kindle Unlimited is a subscription that offers you unlimited access to over 600,000 Kindle books and over 2,000 audiobooks with Whispersync for Voice. *You can keep up to ten books at a time* and there are no due dates. Read your Kindle Unlimited books on any Kindle device or free Kindle reading apps.
> 
> ...


This answers my question, thanks! One thing I'm still a bit confused about though - will I need an Audible account in order to listen to the audiobooks I borrow under KU? I haven't bothered trying audiobooks because I have a severe hearing loss, but it could be so etching my daughters would like, assuming they could listen on their Kindle Fires.

I know the authors are a bit concerned over KU, but it seems like it could be an advantage. I already spend about $10 a month anyway, and most of these books I'll likely never read again. I keep myself on a budget, and, if it wasn't for that, I'd buy even more. With a monthly subscription, my kids and I would be much more willing to try the books that aren't so high on our lists. I'm gonna at least do the 30 day trial and see how we like it.


----------



## DonnaK (Jul 16, 2014)

I love the idea of it.  As a reader and writer, I'll sign up.  I spend more than that each months on books anyway.


----------



## IreneP (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh- I'm happy to find this thread from readers!

Are most people signing up for the trial period, at least? 

I'm thinking at the price I might sign up even though I will still need to pay for some of my favorite authors not included in the program.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm firmly on the fence for now.  As a 4-10 books per week reader this seems like a program at which I should jump.  In looking through the books in my favorite genres, however, I'm not finding anything I haven't already purchased that I wish to read.  I'll keep track of the books I'm thinking of buying for the next couple of months and see whether new-to-me books start cropping up in amounts that will make it worthwhile to me.

I am going to ask DH, DS, and mom who are on the account to take a look at what's available.  Since it is unlimited books to the account (10 at a time), maybe between the 4 of us there will be enough interest.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I'm firmly on the fence for now. As a 4-10 books per week reader this seems like a program at which I should jump. In looking through the books in my favorite genres, however, I'm not finding anything I haven't already purchased that I wish to read. I'll keep track of the books I'm thinking of buying for the next couple of months and see whether new-to-me books start cropping up in amounts that will make it worthwhile to me.
> 
> I am going to ask DH, DS, and mom who are on the account to take a look at what's available. Since it is unlimited books to the account (10 at a time), maybe between the 4 of us there will be enough interest.


Do you have a Prime lending wish list? Because, best as I can tell, all the KOLL books will be in KU. I'm just off to a week at music camp and won't have as much time to read, but I'm thinking of getting my free month when I get back and going through the Prime lending books I've wish listed. And see how many I actually read in a month compared to how much they'd cost . . . factoring in I get one free one each month anyway. I don't _think_ I'll stick with it -- like you, a lot of the books I have on my general wishlist are NOT in the program -- but I figure I should at least try it.

(I love that you said "at which I should jump"  )


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you have a Prime lending wish list? Because, best as I can tell, all the KOLL books will be in KU. I'm just off to a week at music camp and won't have as much time to read, but I'm thinking of getting my free month when I get back and going through the Prime lending books I've wish listed. And see how many I actually read in a month compared to how much they'd cost . . . factoring in I get one free one each month anyway. I don't _think_ I'll stick with it -- like you, a lot of the books I have on my general wishlist are NOT in the program -- but I figure I should at least try it.
> 
> (I love that you said "at which I should jump"  )


I'm not a Prime member, so I don't get to use the KOLL. Of the 36 books on my general wishlist, NONE were in the program.

Mrs. Finney (4th grade) insisted we not end sentences with a preposition and her rule remains locked in my brain while many others have scurried for the exits.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Jonathan C. Gillespie said:


> Folks, weighing in from an Author's POV for a moment:
> 
> I won't be joining this program, and it's for a variety of reasons. I'm big on giving readers choices, which is why my fiction is available at so many outlets. Membership in this program requires the author joining KDP select, which means that enrolled ebook fiction is still available on Amazon, but _nowhere_ else. This kind of thing makes many of us nervous, and some sort of mass flight to Select just to get on unlimited would make for a bad day for readers with iPads and the like. Plus--and this is speaking as a consumer--I don't want Amazon to become the sole outlet for ebooks. There's a perception that if Amazon became such, they would abuse that position.


I don't think you have to put all your titles there, just some--perhaps. I follow C. Wendig who has a couple of books listed and I know he's a combination of Amazon, self and other publishing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Reminder -- let's keep the 'author point of view' discussions in the WC -- there are a couple of threads, one about KU in general and one about strategies to maximize its benefit for authors.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Mandy said:


> This answers my question, thanks! One thing I'm still a bit confused about though - will I need an Audible account in order to listen to the audiobooks I borrow under KU? I haven't bothered trying audiobooks because I have a severe hearing loss, but it could be so etching my daughters would like, assuming they could listen on their Kindle Fires.
> 
> I know the authors are a bit concerned over KU, but it seems like it could be an advantage. I already spend about $10 a month anyway, and most of these books I'll likely never read again. I keep myself on a budget, and, if it wasn't for that, I'd buy even more. With a monthly subscription, my kids and I would be much more willing to try the books that aren't so high on our lists. I'm gonna at least do the 30 day trial and see how we like it.


Yes you need an audible account ( but not a separate audible subscription) and it needs to be associated/merged with your Amazon account that has your kindle unlimited subscription. I only mention it because some people have separate Amazon accounts for their kids to purchase ebooks.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

is the list as limited as the Amazon Prime list


----------



## howdy (Jul 19, 2014)

Newbie here but an occasional lurker.

I signed up for the service and will likely stay with it but mainly for the audiobooks. I have bad (at times) tinnitus and rely on audiobooks, podcasts, and music to keep me sane most minutes of the day.  Upon looking through the service's audiobooks I saw that several of the ones available for free with the service are ones I had already purchased for a sharply discounted Whispersync price. However there are many more that interest me, so I'll end up saving money by replacing most future purchases with the rented version. I only listen to and read books once, so not owning them isn't an issue.

I like the fact that most of the audiobooks I've seen are from authors I've never heard of.  I've heard plenty about Stephen King (love his books), Dean Koontz, Anne Rice, etc. I want to learn more about authors who don't make the news or the front page of book web sites, and being able to do that for $10 a month is a bargain.

For what it's worth the only card I have on my Amazon account is a Google Wallet debit card and I was still able to sign up.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Here's another Amazon link with information and FAQs: Introducing Kindle Unlimited. You can sign up for the free 30-day trial there.

I like that Kindle Unlimited books can be read on a phone, tablet, or computer with the free Kindle Reading apps as well as on Kindle devices. With Prime's Kindle Owners' Lending Library, the once-a-month borrows can be read only on a Kindle device.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a question about the audible 3 month subscription. I am not really interested in that, only the free audible books with this program. I was wondering if I were to sign up for the 3 months, do I need to cancel this subscription at the end of the 3 months? If so, where do I cancel this, at Amazon or Audible?

Thanks for the links!!!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

bordercollielady said:


> Me too! Plus I was planning to venture out to my local library to look into their download service. But if I see titles in the new Amazon service that I want to buy - I may end up getting it!


I get 90% of my books now from the library, about 60 per year. Like KU, they don't have everything, mainly because some of the big publishers charge too much to justify buying those books. But I still find plenty to read, and it's free other than my annual library donation (which I was contributing about half of what KU would cost). So, unless Amazon gets all the publishers on board, I think I will stick with the library.

I do hope that this subscription trend doesn't further hurt the ability for the libraries to get books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It does appear to me that the Kindle Owner's Lending Library has been replaced by Kindle Unlimited.  Like Ann, the only books I'm seeing with Prime under the KOLL menu option on my PW are "pre-order."

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It does appear to me that the Kindle Owner's Lending Library has been replaced by Kindle Unlimited. Like Ann, the only books I'm seeing with Prime under the KOLL menu option on my PW are "pre-order."
> 
> Betsy


I was able to get a KOLL book on my Kindle Touch earlier today.


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

As a writer, I think the selection will be limited, given Amazon's terms -- but as a reader, it will be useful for me to try some authors/books that are further down on my wish list, or that I simply don't want to purchase permanently anyway (right now that's _Capital in the 21st Century_). I'm not a big library user, and I don't have Prime right now, so I'm glad to have a way to try new authors - or books outside my comfort zone - at a lower cost, given that many big name books are never going to get free, .99, or 2.99 price promos.

Oh! And I'm suuuper stoked about access to audiobooks and whispersync. Does whispersync work with iDevices, though?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DianaGabriel said:


> Oh! And I'm suuuper stoked about access to audiobooks and whispersync. Does whispersync work with iDevices, though?


Yes, it does! I use it quite often--and they've recently improved it, it's quite easy to switch.

Betsy


----------



## dianasg (Jan 8, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, it does! I use it quite often--and they've recently improved it, it's quite easy to switch.
> 
> Betsy


----------



## GatorDeb (Jan 2, 2014)

How do you use whispersync with this?  Or Whispersync period.  Thanks!

One of the most awesomest announcements ever.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I was able to get a KOLL book on my Kindle Touch earlier today.


That's good to know -- as I say, I'm thinking I'll try it, but not until I know I'll have a month where I'm likely to have more reading time. May as make the free trial worth it. But I really LIKE the KOLL so I hope that stays around for those of us with Prime. Even if it _is_ the same pool of books.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It does appear to me that the Kindle Owner's Lending Library has been replaced by Kindle Unlimited. Like Ann, the only books I'm seeing with Prime under the KOLL menu option on my PW are "pre-order."
> 
> Betsy


I'm not so sure. of the 25 books on my Prime wishlist, 24 were still marked as Prime books - and the one I think was a special deal anyways that I shoulda just ordered when I saw it a week ago ....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm not so sure. of the 25 books on my Prime wishlist, 24 were still marked as Prime books - and the one I think was a special deal anyways that I shoulda just ordered when I saw it a week ago ....


I just tested on my Paperwhite--if I select "Read for Free" on a book listed under the KOLL menu option, I am allowed to check it out as a Prime member with the same popups as always. So Prime is still there. Though kind of incognito....

When I looked at my Prime wishlist, the books were marked as Kindle Unlimited, and then there was a little Prime indicator but it looked like it was next to the Paperback, which didn't make any sense to me...

Betsy


----------



## booklover888 (May 20, 2012)

IreneP said:


> Oh- I'm happy to find this thread from readers!
> 
> Are most people signing up for the trial period, at least?
> 
> I'm thinking at the price I might sign up even though I will still need to pay for some of my favorite authors not included in the program.


I signed up for the trial period, but won't be keeping it, as it is now. WAY too expensive. If they add some big publishers with authors that I read, I'll reconsider. Too bad they didn't give a discount for Prime members. I could see keeping it for $5 a month. But not $10 for almost all indie titles.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking at small and mid-sized publishing houses, I pulled up publishers I buy from regularly and it's a mixed bag but the ones that participate in the Lending Library seem to be participating in KU as well - Open Road Media has pretty much their entire listing  as does Rosettabooks.  Others, like Baen, Dreamspinner, Samhain and Kennsington not so much .... 

I'm in a bit of a toss up at the moment over Kindle Unlimited.  I won't use the audible portion so I'd have to weigh the available books against what I would actually want to read in a given month or months to ensure that I'd read more than $10 to make it worthwhile to me.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't see any books for KOLL on my computer.  Maybe they are on my Fire, I will have to check.  But if there is no longer a KOLL and now I would have to pay 10 bucks a month more....that is not going to work for me.  Most of the books I actually buy are not included.  I am more than a little annoyed with Amazon.  They raised the price for Prime and now they have taken away one of the benefits I used.  Not cool.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> I don't see any books for KOLL on my computer. Maybe they are on my Fire, I will have to check. But if there is no longer a KOLL and now I would have to pay 10 bucks a month more....that is not going to work for me. Most of the books I actually buy are not included. I am more than a little annoyed with Amazon. They raised the price for Prime and now they have taken away one of the benefits I used. Not cool.


The books will say Kindle Unlimited but if you try to check them out from a Kindle and you do not belong to Kindle Unlimited, they should check out (one a month) just like the Prime always did. At least, that's how it worked for me on my Paperwhite earlier today. I got the popup saying I already had a book checked out and did I want to return it and get my July checkout.

Interestingly, now if I try to download a book from the KOLL list on my Paperwhite, instead of being warned that I already had a book checked out (as it did this morning), this time I get the chance to sign up for KU. Same on my Fire HDX.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> I don't see any books for KOLL on my computer. Maybe they are on my Fire, I will have to check. But if there is no longer a KOLL and now I would have to pay 10 bucks a month more....that is not going to work for me. Most of the books I actually buy are not included. I am more than a little annoyed with Amazon. They raised the price for Prime and now they have taken away one of the benefits I used. Not cool.


Both programs are listed on the Amazon help page:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I think Amazon wouldn't risk upsetting their Prime customers who signed up thinking they would get KOLL - by replacing it with KUL.    I am still expecting that I won't find the authors I usually read on KUL.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I specifically asked Amazon CS whether the Kindle Owners Lending Library was going to continue and received this reply:



> Hello,
> 
> Thanks for writing to us with this concern.
> 
> ...


It doesn't specifically say KOLL will continue, but discusses it as if both will continue.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

article tweeted from Time.com that the cost of average E-Book purchased in 2014 is $7.52...

at $120 per year for subscription you would have to read 16 books per year (about one book every three weeks) to justify signing up...


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

GatorDeb said:


> How do you use whispersync with this? Or Whispersync period. Thanks!
> 
> One of the most awesomest announcements ever.


You mean whispersync for voice? I only know how to do it on my iPhone, since it's not usable on the paperwhite. Just download the audible book to your device and then when you're in the ebook there is a little icon on the bottom left. I like that the books I have whispersync for voice available have little headphones in the corner of the cover on the home screen book list.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

MrKnucklehead said:


> article tweeted from Time.com that the cost of average E-Book purchased in 2014 is $7.52...
> 
> at $120 per year for subscription you would have to read 16 books per year (about one book every three weeks) to justify signing up...


Well it's extremely easy to do. That's not even 1.5 books a month


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I read more than that but most of the books I read range from free to $2.99.  Most I will spend is $4.99 and those authors are special to me and very rare.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Well, I guess it should be called Kindle "Unlimited".  

I signed up yesterday for my 1st month free trial, and have run into my limit already.  10 books maximum at one time.  When I tried to download my 11th book, Amazon said I needed to return a book before I could download another.

So there are at least 2 limitations: limited titles and limited books at any given time.

But I don't get it, why would Amazon care if I load up my Kindle with books?  Isn't that the point of having a buffet To load up the plate!  It's not like food, if I don't get around tp reading them what is the harm in having them on my Kindle?  They won't spoil and go to waste.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

I just thought of an idea to improve Kindle Unlimited.  The analogy to Netflix ought to be continued and enhanced.  They left Kindle Unlimited too download oriented and not enough "cloud" oriented.

Like Netflix, Amazon should allow as many books to be "bought" under Kindle Unlimited as you wish, but instead of immediate download, just add a "stub" to your library on the Kindle, kind of like Netflix lets you add movies to your "list".  That way you have a ready list of titles to pick from on your Kindle, but not actually downloaded until you tap on the related icon to read the book.  And limit the number of simultaneous downloads, as Netflix does -- if you want more simultaneous streams from Netflix you can pay a higher fee and get up to 4 simultaneous streams.  Netflix allows a maximum of 500 items on your "list".

Something like this would be a great improvement to the current unlimited plan, IMHO.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Pawnslinger,
The only problem with that is some of the books will be changing.  Now please let me know next month if it will be worth it.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I signed up last night. I wasn't planning to, just yet. It's not that I am lacking books to read, but there are books that I put off spending on, because I can't afford to buy all the books that I'd want to read. It will also give me a chance to see if after reading the book for free, if I should buy it. That would basically be for non-fiction books. For me, that would reduce the number of books that I would need to buy. I started off getting an art book last night & tonight, a non-fiction biography & a couple of fiction books. I basically only added more than 1 book, because someone said that the books may not be there when I was ready to read them. I read this on Amazon as well. I will also love it if I can get the free audible book with a book. Now, I just have to find more time to read.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

pawnslinger said:


> Well, I guess it should be called Kindle "Unlimited".
> 
> I signed up yesterday for my 1st month free trial, and have run into my limit already. 10 books maximum at one time. When I tried to download my 11th book, Amazon said I needed to return a book before I could download another.
> 
> ...


Because they want to make money? I could see very easily why Amazon would care. You load up your Kindle with say 100 books, disconnect your Kindle from wireless, and close your Library account before the 30 days are up. As long as your Kindle can't connect to Amazon, those books remain. However if you could only have up to 10 at time, they would get 10 months of payments from you, well 9 if you get a month free to start. That assumes you read 10 books month. If you are a 5 book a month person, it doubles.

It may be a library system, but it is a for profit library system.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

LaraAmber said:


> Because they want to make money? I could see very easily why Amazon would care. You load up your Kindle with say 100 books, disconnect your Kindle from wireless, and close your Library account before the 30 days are up. As long as your Kindle can't connect to Amazon, those books remain. However if you could only have up to 10 at time, they would get 10 months of payments from you, well 9 if you get a month free to start. That assumes you read 10 books month. If you are a 5 book a month person, it doubles.
> 
> It may be a library system, but it is a for profit library system.


The way it is setup, most of the books retail for $4.99 or less. Yes, some are more than that, but the vast number of books that I have browsed in the unlimited plan are 4.99 or less, so that means I would need to read at least 3 or those books per month to make it worth my while. Sure, Amazon wants to make money, but if it doesn't wash both ways, then surely Amazon won't make enough money!

I stand by my suggestion, they shouuld make the unlimited plan more "cloud" oriented. Let the customer "purchase" as many books as he wants, but don't actually download anything until the incon on the Kindle is pressed to indicate the customer is actually ready to read the book. In effect, Amazon could turn the list of books in the Kindle into just the icons or links, and just download when ready to read. Now, I know this would be bad for customers that don't have a good connection to the cloud. But if they are going for a "Netlfix" of books, then they should be going as much to cloud storage as possible.

If they did this, then the 10 limit on downloaded books would be just fine by me. If I had too many downloaded at once, I could just return a couple (but leaving the links in the list on the Kindle). As it is, when I return a book, I completely lose track of it. Unlike Netflix, when I come back much much later to a Netflix stream, the cloud remembers where I left off, and I can choose to start over or not. I like the Netflix model and don't see why the unlimited plan couldn't be more like it.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Betsy, thanks so much for contacting Amazon.  I did finally check my Fire and saw KOLL is still available.  I complained too soon  .  I personally still don't think I am interested in KU at this time.  The books available are not the books I purchase for the most part.  I also have had some luck getting books I want to read from Overdrive and of course it is free.  It will be interesting to see where this is going with Amazon.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Responding to a couple of points that have been made so far.



pawnslinger said:


> Well, I guess it should be called Kindle "Unlimited".
> 
> I signed up yesterday for my 1st month free trial, and have run into my limit already. 10 books maximum at one time. When I tried to download my 11th book, Amazon said I needed to return a book before I could download another.
> 
> ...


The buffet is the Kindle Unlimited program itself. And, like most all-you-can-eat buffets, they don't let you take doggy bags home. 

Seriously, I suspect it has something to do with the fact that authors/publishers aren't paid for their books until one has read at least 10% of the book, from what I've read in the Writers' Cafe. The ten book limit is meant to encourage people to actually read some of the books. Authors/publishers aren't going to want to be part of the program unless there's some surety that they will be paid, strangely enough. 



pawnslinger said:


> I just thought of an idea to improve Kindle Unlimited. The analogy to Netflix ought to be continued and enhanced. They left Kindle Unlimited too download oriented and not enough "cloud" oriented.
> 
> Like Netflix, Amazon should allow as many books to be "bought" under Kindle Unlimited as you wish, but instead of immediate download, just add a "stub" to your library on the Kindle, kind of like Netflix lets you add movies to your "list". That way you have a ready list of titles to pick from on your Kindle, but not actually downloaded until you tap on the related icon to read the book. And limit the number of simultaneous downloads, as Netflix does -- if you want more simultaneous streams from Netflix you can pay a higher fee and get up to 4 simultaneous streams. Netflix allows a maximum of 500 items on your "list".
> 
> Something like this would be a great improvement to the current unlimited plan, IMHO.


This capability already exists.

You can do exactly the same thing on Amazon as you can do on Netflix using Amazon's wishlists. Create a Kindle Unlimited Wish List. You can access your wishlists directly from your Kindle and choose the books you want to download from the wishlist. You can make this your default wishlist or one of many lists. I'll be doing this. Likely I'll change my existing Prime Wishlist to my KU wishlist once I join the program.

EDIT: Obviously (I think), you will have to have Internet access to use the Wish List, as it's part of the Store.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So, for those who don't know how to access their Wish lists from their Kindles...

On the Paperwhite, click on the menu icon in the upper right, tap on "Shop Kindle Store." From the Store page, tap on the menu icon again. You'll have to swipe up on the menu list to see and select View Wish List.. A list of your Wish Lists will appear.

On the Fire HDX, go to the Books tab, tap on the Menu icon in the upper left hand corner. Wish List is near the bottom of the menu listing.










Different Kindle and Kindle Fire models may have slightly different menus.

Betsy

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

pawnslinger said:


> The way it is setup, most of the books retail for $4.99 or less. Yes, some are more than that, but the vast number of books that I have browsed in the unlimited plan are 4.99 or less, so that means I would need to read at least 3 or those books per month to make it worth my while. Sure, Amazon wants to make money, but if it doesn't wash both ways, then surely Amazon won't make enough money!
> 
> I stand by my suggestion, they shouuld make the unlimited plan more "cloud" oriented. Let the customer "purchase" as many books as he wants, but don't actually download anything until the incon on the Kindle is pressed to indicate the customer is actually ready to read the book. In effect, Amazon could turn the list of books in the Kindle into just the icons or links, and just download when ready to read. Now, I know this would be bad for customers that don't have a good connection to the cloud. But if they are going for a "Netlfix" of books, then they should be going as much to cloud storage as possible.
> 
> If they did this, then the 10 limit on downloaded books would be just fine by me. If I had too many downloaded at once, I could just return a couple (but leaving the links in the list on the Kindle). As it is, when I return a book, I completely lose track of it. Unlike Netflix, when I come back much much later to a Netflix stream, the cloud remembers where I left off, and I can choose to start over or not. I like the Netflix model and don't see why the unlimited plan couldn't be more like it.


You could do the same thing by adding them to a wish list. They are there but you can't read them.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I can only hope Kindle Unlimited takes off and the program gets extended to us in Europe, I'd love to be able to read as much as I want at that price (make it 10 euros or even someting more, it will still be a bargain for me), I'll end up saving quite a bit, given my reading habits.

That said, we are still waiting for immersive reading and the possibility of lending books, over here. Come on, Amazon!


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> You could do the same thing by adding them to a wish list. They are there but you can't read them.


Ah, yes, but a couple of things... my wishlist on Amazon is full of non-book items. Well over 100 items. The few books I would put in there would get lost with all the music and other stuff. The book wishlist should be on my Kindle itself. In my opinion.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, for those who don't know how to access their Wish lists from their Kindles...
> 
> On the Paperwhite, click on the menu icon in the upper right, tap on "Shop Kindle Store." From the Store page, tap on the menu icon again. You'll have to swipe up on the menu list to see and select View Wish List.. A list of your Wish Lists will appear.
> 
> ...


I confess, my Kindle is a K2, my wife has an original Kindle Fire... and I often find myself using the Kindle App on a tablet like iPad or Nexus. I did not know there was a Kindle based wishlist.

An aside, all this talk of KU got me interested to check out the competition (of which I was totally unaware until KU was announced and reviewed in the press). So I have been poking around Scribd and Oyster. Oyster looks nice, but doesn't work properly with my old browser (I need to upgrade something bad), so anyway Scribd looks good too, especially since they offer a couple of major publishing houses. Long story short, I signed up for a trial on Scribd, so I now have KU and Scribd going side-by-side.

I guess I have a month to make up my mind, before the charges begin to hit my bank account.


----------



## maryjf45 (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone asked about Scribd. I'm on the free trial and I love it! They are always improving the app, and I love their "night" background of gray, as opposed to the Kindle's black. It looks sharp and is easier on the eyes. The have a lot of good books to choose from and you can download them to your device.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pawnslinger said:


> Ah, yes, but a couple of things... my wishlist on Amazon is full of non-book items. Well over 100 items. The few books I would put in there would get lost with all the music and other stuff. The book wishlist should be on my Kindle itself. In my opinion.


As I said, you can have multiple wishlists on Amazon. And then pick the wishlist on your Kindle that you wish to pull books from. This is what I do for Kindle Prime, where books can ONLY be checked out on a Kindle. I have a "Prime Wish List."

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pawnslinger said:


> I confess, my Kindle is a K2, my wife has an original Kindle Fire... and I often find myself using the Kindle App on a tablet like iPad or Nexus. I did not know there was a Kindle based wishlist.
> 
> An aside, all this talk of KU got me interested to check out the competition (of which I was totally unaware until KU was announced and reviewed in the press). So I have been poking around Scribd and Oyster. Oyster looks nice, but doesn't work properly with my old browser (I need to upgrade something bad), so anyway Scribd looks good too, especially since they offer a couple of major publishing houses. Long story short, I signed up for a trial on Scribd, so I now have KU and Scribd going side-by-side.
> 
> I guess I have a month to make up my mind, before the charges begin to hit my bank account.


It'll be interesting to hear your comparison!

Betsy


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It'll be interesting to hear your comparison!
> 
> Betsy


I am still not sure how to make the wishlist work... I can't find it in my Kindle. I guess I will have to puzzle that out some more. Makes me feel a little slow (or maybe that I need to update to a newer Kindle Fire). Anyways, so far there doesn't appear to be a lot of overlap between KU and Scribd. There are some books in common, to be sure, but generally it appears that KU has most of the Indie authors in SciFi that I like to read, and Scribd has most of the thriller/mystery authors that I like. If you make me choose right now, I would be hard pressed to select one over the other.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I was going to cancel my current Audible membership since you get a free three months with KU, and I think KU will be a better deal for me with the way I use Audible.  But Audible offered me $20 to stay with them, so I think I'm going to stay at least another month.  The $20 was credited immediately.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Re: wishlists at the Zon and kindle:

I think you have to start the wish list via a computer.  But then once you have it -- and, as Betsy says you may have several -- it is easily accessible even on an eInk kindle.

From the home page go to the store and tap the menu. If you look closely you'll see there's a black bar that runs almost but not quite the length (vertically) of the menu list. Scroll up on the list and you'll see that bar slides and you'll see that 'wish list' is there near the bottom. If you tap that, all your various wishlists come up.

When shopping in the store, if you want to wishlist an item, there's an option to do so -- not a button but a link. If you tap it your wishlist choices come up and you can tap which list you want it to go on.

On a Fire you can, I think, set up a new wishlist, at least through the browser if not through the store.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't shopped from my old K3 - which is the oldest one I still own - and I think I see what pawnslinger means.  There is no wishlist hyperlink on this shopping home page.  

Took me a while, but after selecting Menu, there's a Wishlist option towards the bottom.  Mine is taking some time to load but I have multiple wishlists and poor Oncle Julien has been moving more slowly of late.

But, once you set up a separate wishlist on their regular website, you should be able to access it from there to keep your KU list until you're ready to read a particular book.  Maybe they'll come back with a more complete answer down the road, but this may serve until then.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

pawnslinger said:


> Ah, yes, but a couple of things... my wishlist on Amazon is full of non-book items. Well over 100 items. The few books I would put in there would get lost with all the music and other stuff. The book wishlist should be on my Kindle itself. In my opinion.


You can create as many wish lists as you want. There is no reason to have 100 items on one wish list unless you want it that way. I have 8 wish lists all grouped by subject matter. One of which is just ebooks. And it's super easy to have a wish list on your kindle device, just send samples to it. You can even put them in their own collection.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> So, for those who don't know how to access their Wish lists from their Kindles...
> 
> On the Paperwhite, click on the menu icon in the upper right, tap on "Shop Kindle Store." From the Store page, tap on the menu icon again. You'll have to swipe up on the menu list to see and select View Wish List.. A list of your Wish Lists will appear.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I didn't know I could access my wish lists on my paperwhite. I usually shop from my desktop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Thanks, I didn't know I could access my wish lists on my paperwhite. I usually shop from my desktop.


You're welcome! I would have posted screenshots but the Wishlists show up via popups, and those are extremely difficult to catch as screenshots and I was too lazy to take a picture, though I suppose I should.

I think I learned one could do that from a post here on KB.



Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am still waffling over joining. I have a Scribd subscription and I really like the selection there. They have several big and big-ish publishers there so reading 4-5 a month there makes the $8.99 a month a pretty good deal. Considering of course its a rental and not ownership. But I am not a big re-reader so that shouldn't be an issue. 

Now KU has a smaller selection and a majority of stuff is self published. Not saying there is anything wrong with that, but since those books are in that select thingy, many have already gone free at some point over the last few months so often if I was interested in such books, I would already own them as a free book. And I am a little less likely to use a "credit" or whatever you want to call it for such SP books since I expect they will at some point go free again. For $10 a month I would need to read a minimum of 4 books, bur realistically at least 5 a month to make it worth while. That would bring the rental per book to $2.00. Considering that I wouldn't own any of these books, I have to keep that in mind. KU has all the amazon titles for which I would be reading the Montlake selection. Those books are regular at 3.99 and 4.99 and often go on sale for $1.99. That is why reading 5 a month would be a minimum or I would be cheaper off buying them right out. 

Scribd doesn't have the Amazon titles and not the Crimson publishing titles that are on KU. And I could read on e-ink. Those are about the advantages over a service like Scribd. On Scribd you get the self published titles that are often never free or have never been free as those are not in the Select program so the value perception just seems better. 

I guess I just wouldn't want to use a read on a book that was or will be free anyway again. I'd be basically paying to get free books.  

So more waffling for me at the moment. I managed to add 25 books so far on a wishlist and those are pretty much all Montlake titles. I have been reading those on prime once a month. 

Side note, I can access the catalog of Unlimited on my K1. Its surprisingly easy and fast on my beloved dinosaur. Its not changing to the new name though I gave it so there is that. But it works with K1 and I browsed the KU bestseller list on it. Makes me smile every time I pick it up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

About the audiobooks--if an audiobook version is included for free with the book--when you "check out" the book by tapping on the "Read for Free" button, the audiobook is automatically sent to your account, too.  You don't have to do anything.

Betsy


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Re: wishlists at the Zon and kindle:
> 
> I think you have to start the wish list via a computer. But then once you have it -- and, as Betsy says you may have several -- it is easily accessible even on an eInk kindle.
> 
> ...


Any idea how to do it on the iPad app?? That is what I use mostly nowadays. Still have the other devices, like the K2, but since I got the iPad, it has pretty much been my go to device.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pawnslinger said:


> Any idea how to do it on the iPad app?? That is what I use mostly nowadays. Still have the other devices, like the K2, but since I got the iPad, it has pretty much been my go to device.


Sorry! I don't do fruit based software. 

But if it can be done, Betsy can probably explain it . . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't have the wishlists on my Nexus with the android kindle app. Wonder if its like that on the ithingies? I can't check that though.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

pawnslinger said:


> Any idea how to do it on the iPad app?? That is what I use mostly nowadays. Still have the other devices, like the K2, but since I got the iPad, it has pretty much been my go to device.


The way I would do it is to make a Collection on the iPad in the Kindle App. Then send a sample to the collection. Not as straight forward as the Wish List, but the only way I see using the Wish List on the iPad would be through the browser and going to Amazon.com.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Atunah said:


> I don't have the wishlists on my Nexus with the android kindle app. Wonder if its like that on the ithingies? I can't check that though.


On my Android devices, I find my lists through the Amazon App, not the Kindle app. Here's how I get to them:
Open the Amazon App > Menu (this is the one with the 3 horizontal lines in the upper left corner of the app) > Your Wish List > Your Lists


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> On my Android devices, I find my lists through the Amazon App, not the Kindle app. Here's how I get to them:
> Open the Amazon App > Menu (this is the one with the 3 horizontal lines in the upper left corner of the app) > Your Wish List > Your Lists


But can you then borrow a Unlimited book from that wishlist? Wouldn't that only work in the kindle app? I haven't pulled the trigger yet on the trial, but I do read a lot lately on my Nexus and having the wishlist for KU accessible to pick the books from would be helpful.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

CegAbq said:


> On my Android devices, I find my lists through the Amazon App, not the Kindle app. Here's how I get to them:
> Open the Amazon App > Menu (this is the one with the 3 horizontal lines in the upper left corner of the app) > Your Wish List > Your Lists


Wasn't even thinking that way but yep, the Amazon app works to find wish lists.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Atunah said:


> But can you then borrow a Unlimited book from that wishlist? Wouldn't that only work in the kindle app? I haven't pulled the trigger yet on the trial, but I do read a lot lately on my Nexus and having the wishlist for KU accessible to pick the books from would be helpful.


Atunah, it doesn't work. You can look but not borrow.  At least that's the way it is on the iPad.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Atunah said:


> But can you then borrow a Unlimited book from that wishlist? Wouldn't that only work in the kindle app? I haven't pulled the trigger yet on the trial, but I do read a lot lately on my Nexus and having the wishlist for KU accessible to pick the books from would be helpful.


Navigating to a book from the Amazon App, I see the message "This app does not yet support digital purchaes. View or purchase using your mobile browser." When I click on "View or purchase...." (which is a link), I'm taken, through the browser, to a page where I see buttons to ""Read for Free" with Kindle Unlimited"", "Buy now with 1-Click" or "Try a Sample".
I haven't signed up for KU, so I can't try anything out further.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Vicki G. said:


> Atunah, it doesn't work. You can look but not borrow.  At least that's the way it is on the iPad.


Ah, thanks for letting me know. I figured it would be like that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

pawnslinger said:


> Any idea how to do it on the iPad app?? That is what I use mostly nowadays. Still have the other devices, like the K2, but since I got the iPad, it has pretty much been my go to device.


The Wishlists are part of the Kindle Store, and Apple made Amazon (and other vendors) remove direct access to purchasing from their apps soon after the iPad was first released in 2009. You can't access B&N's store through the Nook app on the iPad either--I had forgotten and was trying the other day when I was at a B&N. Apple seemed to feel letting competitors download books directly to the iPad was a problem. 

I believe that's why the Amazon Shopping app is also limited as to digital downloads.

The best suggestion is to either use a collection as has been suggested or to use the browser. I mostly shop on my iPad, too, and that's typically where I access my wishlist.

Betsy


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

It's really interesting to see readers' reactions to Kindle Unlimited, since I usually hang out in the Writers' Cafe. Whereas the writers are generally agog in one way or another, either hailing KU as a fantastic new outlet or wailing that it's going to kill our careers, readers seem much less emotionally engaged.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Jan Strnad said:


> It's really interesting to see readers' reactions to Kindle Unlimited, since I usually hang out in the Writers' Cafe. Whereas the writers are generally agog in one way or another, either hailing KU as a fantastic new outlet or wailing that it's going to kill our careers, readers seem much less emotionally engaged.


Jan,
That is only logical. We don't have to read to make a living. Therefore, why get all emotional? Yes most of us are heavily invested in books. Some readers will jump on the KU bandwagon, others will be not worth it for me. 
I am finding the reactions over yonder interesting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jan Strnad said:


> It's really interesting to see readers' reactions to Kindle Unlimited, since I usually hang out in the Writers' Cafe. Whereas the writers are generally agog in one way or another, either hailing KU as a fantastic new outlet or wailing that it's going to kill our careers, readers seem much less emotionally engaged.


As Tip O'Neill used to say, "All politics is local."  People look at things, naturally enough, by how it affects them. The major emotional issue here, initially, was concern that the Kindle Owner's Lending Library was being ended...when it became clear that that was not the case, things quieted down. It's something that will benefit some; others can choose not to be part of. Pretty simple.

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Apple made Amazon (and other vendors) remove direct access to purchasing from their apps soon after the iPad was first released in 2009. You can't access B&N's store through the Nook app on the iPad either--I had forgotten and was trying the other day when I was at a B&N. Apple seemed to feel letting competitors download books directly to the iPad was a problem.
> 
> Betsy


From what I remember, Apple didn't make Amazon remove it. Amazon didn't want to pay the percentage that Apple requires for in app purchases. So they chose to discontinue it.

This IOS developer library shows that in app purchases of books are allowed

https://developer.apple.com/library/ios/documentation/LanguagesUtilities/Conceptual/iTunesConnectInAppPurchase_Guide/Chapters/Introduction.html

In-App Purchase is an Apple technology that allows your users to purchase content and services from within your app. You set up In-App Purchase products through iTunes Connect, a suite of web-based tools. You implement In-App Purchase in your app using the Store Kit framework.

For example, you can use In-App Purchase to implement any of the following scenarios:

A basic version of your app with additional premium features
A book reader app that allows the user to purchase and download new books
A game that offers new environments (levels) to explore
A game that allows players to purchase virtual property
An app that provides access to a turn-by-turn map service
A subscription to a digital magazine or newsletter


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

pawnslinger said:


> I am still not sure how to make the wishlist work... I can't find it in my Kindle. I guess I will have to puzzle that out some more. Makes me feel a little slow (or maybe that I need to update to a newer Kindle Fire). Anyways, so far there doesn't appear to be a lot of overlap between KU and Scribd. There are some books in common, to be sure, but generally it appears that KU has most of the Indie authors in SciFi that I like to read, and Scribd has most of the thriller/mystery authors that I like. If you make me choose right now, I would be hard pressed to select one over the other.


That's probably because none of the Big Five publishers have signed on for Kindle Unlimited. HarperCollins and Simon & Schuster have both signed on with Scribd and Oyster (most of those titles are older, you won't see their current best sellers on either service). For me, the biggest advantage Unlimited has is that you can read the books on an eInk Kindle. The biggest advantage of Scribd or Oyster is the selection of books. I have a long wish list of books on Scribd, and that's who I'd go with if I were going to pay (after my trial period is up). But I have so many unread ebooks piled up, plus great Overdrive libraries I can access, I can't see paying for any of the services. But if I were new to ebooks, I'd go with Scribd (I liked it a bit better than Oyster and it's a bit cheaper).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> From what I remember, Apple didn't make Amazon remove it. Amazon didn't want to pay the percentage that Apple requires for in app purchases. So they chose to discontinue it.


Thanks for the clarification. Bottom line, when the Kindle App was first on the iPad, you could buy books from within the App. Apple changed their policy--I didn't remember the details, thanks for the info--and Amazon removed the capability.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I don't have the wishlists on my Nexus with the android kindle app. Wonder if its like that on the ithingies? I can't check that though.


You'd use the Amazon app to check the wish list, then use the Kindle app to actually pick up the Unlimited book. Slightly less convenient but it works. And when I buy a book from the Kindle store on my iPhone or iPad, once the purchase is complete the options pop up to "Continue Shopping" or "Go to Kindle for iPhone". So they've made purchases pretty convenient.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You'd use the Amazon app to check the wish list, then use the Kindle app to actually pick up the Unlimited book. Slightly less convenient but it works. And when I buy a book from the Kindle store on my iPhone or iPad, once the purchase is complete the options pop up to "Continue Shopping" or "Go to Kindle for iPhone". So they've made purchases pretty convenient.


On my iPad, I use Safari to view my wishlist and buy the app. Screen size is more than ample.

On an iPhone/iPod Touch, using the apps probably works best because of the size of the screen, though having samples in a collection would probably work, too, if one can buy the book from the sample within the app--I don't do that so haven't tried it.

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I just got an email from Amazon regarding the free trial.. Did some checking under Mysteries/Thrillers and didn't find any authors I would want to read.  I had a feeling the bigger publishers wouldn't be participating.    But its not like I don't have enough to read already!!

Ventured out today - got a library card and access to Overdrive.  Lots of books there.. I don't think I have any need for KUL if I ever did!


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Jan Strnad said:


> It's really interesting to see readers' reactions to Kindle Unlimited, since I usually hang out in the Writers' Cafe. Whereas the writers are generally agog in one way or another, either hailing KU as a fantastic new outlet or wailing that it's going to kill our careers, readers seem much less emotionally engaged.


It's hard to get emotional over a subscription program. I can see why some writers get emotional over business decisions, but emotions rarely make for good business decisions.

As a reader, I love KU. I downloaded and read 20 indie books over the weekend and read at least 15% of each one. Most of them weren't to my taste and were deleted/returned, but I'm reading the handful I held onto to the end. And I've barely scratched the surface of what's available.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Jim,
Your averages on Indie books pretty much match what I have found.    I have also found that short indie works usually are not worth the trouble.  I don't mean the serial books, I mean the regular books where the author may have written only one of two books.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Jim,
> Your averages on Indie books pretty much match what I have found. I have also found that short indie works usually are not worth the trouble. I don't mean the serial books, I mean the regular books where the author may have written only one of two books.


Interesting. Most of the indies I sampled each only had a handful of titles available, a mix of novellas or longer novels. I didn't read any short fiction, but I have some on my wish list. Of the 20 I downloaded, 3 made it past my 15% filter. Is a 1:6 rate about what you're getting?

(As an aside, I get about the same rate for tradpub work--I guess I'm a picky reader.)


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Jim Johnson said:


> Interesting. Most of the indies I sampled each only had a handful of titles available, a mix of novellas or longer novels. I didn't read any short fiction, but I have some on my wish list. Of the 20 I downloaded, 3 made it past my 15% filter. Is a 1:6 rate about what you're getting?
> 
> (As an aside, I get about the same rate for tradpub work--I guess I'm a picky reader.)


Yes that is about my rate too. Some of mine is did you really do that. Ok this is what you will do next. If I am right 3 times in a row, I quit reading.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had to cave. I just finished "Angelfall", which was my prime loan for July and I NEED to read the followup and don't want to wait 9 days for the new prime month to start.  . 1st world problem.

So I joined from my basic kindle and got the first book. Then I tried to get a second one and it would not do it. I didn't get a message or anything, it just kept going back to the kindle unlimited front page with the 2nd book never downloading. So I got that from the computer and it worked. Just to test it I tried to get a 3rd book from my kindle and that one went downloading just fine. No clue what the issue was. 

I like that there is a section within the kindle unlimited page on my kindle where you can click on "your kindle unlimited books" and you see the list of what you have downloaded at the moment. From there you can also do returns, which I assume you can do also from the webpage and when you try to checkout a 11th book. They make it too easy. Since yesterday I added 42 books to the KU wishlist and so I think I'll keep it at least for a few months to see. Those are books I wanted to read anyway. Instead of buying the daily deals, I'll get them this way. Yes I know I don't own them, but I rarely re-read anyway so I am fine with that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I am really happy now. I got the 3 books and loaded them onto my kindle basic and then my Nexus. I started "World After" the follow up to "Angelfall" and then I got a bad eye issue in my good eye. Its temporary, but for a while I can't read well. I panic until I realize the book in the app has a audio logo and it gave me the audio book along with the ebook in KU. 
I am still a reluctant audio user as its hard for me to concentrate and train my brain to enjoy a voice. I don't think I'll ever get it like reading in my head, but its working pretty good with this young adult novel. Its a good bridge until I can read again. I am doing the immersion reading so I can still gaze at it with my not so good eye. Its really the only way I think I can concentrate with audio, I can't do anything else or I forget everything that was said. Its also way slower than I read, but I can't speed up the voice or it sounds like chipmunks.  

This is working really good for now.  

eta: I was going to add, I have a 2011 original Fire, a 2012 HD 8.9 Fire and it won't let me upload the audio book to either of them. I have it on my Nexus now and the only other device I can send it too is my Kindle Keyboard. So for those that wondered about that, they seem to work on the KK. Of course not with immersion reading. Not sure why I can't send it to my Fire's.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Don't know why you can't get it on your Fire HD. Maybe you need to go to your audio books tab to download it? Have you tried that already?


----------



## KyahCA (Mar 7, 2011)

Of course it's only available in the US.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Toby said:


> Don't know why you can't get it on your Fire HD. Maybe you need to go to your audio books tab to download it? Have you tried that already?


I think one has to pull them through from the device. I looked again and a second book I got through KU with narration also can't be send to my Fires. It also can't be send to my Nexus from my account, but I pulled it in from the book in the kindle app for immersion reading. The only device I can send those audio KU books to is my kindle keyboard, which makes sense since it doesn't have an app to do that from the device.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That's interesting. I haven't listened to an audible book yet from my KU selection, but I did see the audible books show up as well as the kindle book on my HDX.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

If you borrow a book with 'narration' included, it will also show up in your audiobook collection (whether or not your Kindle has audio). Then you can use an Audible app (assuming that your account there is linked with Amazon) to download and listen. Audiobooks will not download automatically, you have to 'pull' them using the device you are going to listen with.

Note Kindle apps for iOS and Android support 'narration' as well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am disappointed. I thought I could maybe use my original Fire, first one that came out, to play the KU titles through audible. Since I don't use it for anything else, it would have made a good audiobook player. 
On that fire you have to use the audible app as it doesn't have an integrated player. But the titles I have checked out do not appear in my audible account in the app on the fire. They are not there so I can't download them. 
I tried syncing again and again, I see my other audible stuff there, but the KU titles I just got are not there to download. 



Checked the website and my Fire is not a "deliver to" option.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't remember, Atunah, is there an Audiobook tab on the original Fire?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I can't remember, Atunah, is there an Audiobook tab on the original Fire?
> 
> Betsy


No, you have to use the audible app on it. But looks like original fires can't use the KU titles at all. The narration that is.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> No, you have to use the audible app on it. But looks like original fires can't use the KU titles at all. The narration that is.


If you use the browser to go to Audible's site, do you see the books in your Audible account? I see the ones I've checked out in mine. And it will let me deliver books to individual devices...

EDIT: I don't see my brother's original Fire on the list of devices. *pout* You may need to send an email to customer service.

EDIT 2: Can you send it this way to your Fire HD?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, looks like the original fires are left out, its not one of the option on the website to download too. 

I can download them to my HD 2012, but since its the 8.9 and its battery is not the best anymore, I wouldn't want to use that for audio books. 

Oh well, since I a still struggling to find headphones I can use without pain and discomfort, I might have to put audio books on hold again anyway. Apparently my ears/head/jaw is shaped odd since none of them I tried so far have worked for me.  

I did use my Nexus for one of the immersion reads which is nice, but the cord is short and I constantly have to hold the device so it won't drop and crack on me. 

It would have been nice o use the old fire for something at least. It still works fine so I wanted it to feel useful.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Have you tried ear buds instead of headphones?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Have you tried ear buds instead of headphones?


Oh yes. They hurt me. I tried several different ones and they all hurt me. That gnarly part of the ear is very very sensitive for me. Not sure what the term is. I think I have gnarly ears or something. Even my hubby says it weird looking there when he tried to get them to "hang" there. They don't fit, no matter the size and they put pressure on spots I can't handle. I tried over ear and they hurt my jaw joint (TMJ) and give me pressure feeling. On ear I am still trying my way through. Got some that were cheap and looked good, but are way too large and so they hang to low which again causes discomfort.

I am waiting for a pair my husband ordered and then he suggested some Koss PortaPro as they are very adjustable.

I am having a hard enough time getting into audiobooks, I can't deal with painful headphones too or I'll never make it through the story. My mind wanders enough with audio. I am trying to train my brain. Immersion works really well with it I found as I still read and listen at the same time.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

If it is any consolation audio books would do me no good.  Some letters sound the same to me.  Example I was wondering why they held the Super Bowl in the Mid-life center.  When I looked up later I discovered it was the Met Life Center.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Have you tried Bose Headphones? I bought mine from amazon a few years ago, after many members of an iPad group said that they liked it. They are expensive, but they paid for themselves this year, as I used them many tmes a day in the spring when we had a carpender ant problem, to block out the noise of the vacume cleaner, which is too loud for me. They have a noise canceling thing. It probably saved my hearing as well. They have soft material that touches your ears & they are not as tight on the head as another brand that I have as a comparison.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Toby said:


> Have you tried Bose Headphones? I bought mine from amazon a few years ago, after many members of an iPad group said that they liked it. They are expensive, but they paid for themselves this year, as I used them many tmes a day in the spring when we had a carpender ant problem, to block out the noise of the vacume cleaner, which is too loud for me. They have a noise canceling thing. It probably saved my hearing as well. They have soft material that touches your ears & they are not as tight on the head as another brand that I have as a comparison.


Yeah. Hubby was trying to do a nice thing and got those for me a few days ago. Unfortunately, they sit on my head below where the ear lobe is on my jaw joint. Hard to explain, I have jaw problems and can't take any pressure on that area. I also got nauseated from having my ears completely closed in and having all noise cancelled. I never even tried the bluetooth on them as I knew I could not wear them. He returned them. I was mad anyway as they are way to expensive. They sure felt nice touching them though.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Mine are a little big as well, but I just fiddle with the part that goes on top of the head to have them to fit better. I'm sorry that it didn't work out for you. I have had TMG. Now, it's arthritis..everywhere. I also tend to clench my jaws. Very bad habit. I saw this on Dr. Oz that helps. It's hard to explain. Only do what you think would work for you. Stretch your lips sideways like a smile or pull gently on the sides of the lips with a finger towards the ears. (It's like saying/singing the sound EEEE. Then, for me, I try to open my mouth gently as far as it goes, sometimes when I can remember. I can't open my mouth very wide, so when I have to go to the dentist, it's an ordeal. Another tip: instead of chopping down on a whole carrot, use a peeler to shred it. It's easier to chew.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I signed up.  So far it is pretty interesting.  Read ten books so far.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Oh yes. They hurt me. I tried several different ones and they all hurt me. That gnarly part of the ear is very very sensitive for me. Not sure what the term is. I think I have gnarly ears or something. Even my hubby says it weird looking there when he tried to get them to "hang" there. They don't fit, no matter the size and they put pressure on spots I can't handle. I tried over ear and they hurt my jaw joint (TMJ) and give me pressure feeling. On ear I am still trying my way through. Got some that were cheap and looked good, but are way too large and so they hang to low which again causes discomfort.
> 
> I am waiting for a pair my husband ordered and then he suggested some Koss PortaPro as they are very adjustable.
> 
> I am having a hard enough time getting into audiobooks, I can't deal with painful headphones too or I'll never make it through the story. My mind wanders enough with audio. I am trying to train my brain. Immersion works really well with it I found as I still read and listen at the same time.


I have recently stolen my husband's over-the-ear ear buds - the part that wraps around the ear is flexible and they work quite well for me where others have been painful - it seems to allow the "bud" part to move around a bit in the ear (but our ears are all different - I always had good luck with Apple's old earbuds and other folks despised them). Anyway, you might want to give these a try:

I've also found that ear buds are more comfortable if I cover them with those little foam thingies. I like the multi-colored ones so I can put different colors on to easily see which is right & left. 


Also as far as training yourself for audiobooks, I had to do the same thing. I'm not the best listener, but I read an article about training your ears/brain for audiobooks and it suggested trying non-fiction first. So I first read a memoir (Tina Fey's) which was light and funny and easy to pay attention to. Then I listened to a book that was familiar, but I'd never actually read (*Alice in Wonderland* read by Jim Dale, who does wonderful voices). Then an old favorite that I've read several times, *Rebecca*, which I'd been wanting to read again & listened to instead this time, making it a somewhat new experience. And voila - my ears were trained. I do occasionally have to rewind for 30 seconds or so if someone starts trying to talk to me, and my mind still occasionally wanders off, but not nearly as often as I would've expected. I've listened to 27 books in the last year. And man, audiobooks were a lifesaver when we were doing some painting in the house this year - I think I counted a dozen books I listened to during that project!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Yes, looks like the original fires are left out, its not one of the option on the website to download too.


I don't quite understand. I have not yet signed up for the service, want to save my 30 days for a time when I'll have enough time to check it out thoroughly. The audible books are what most interest me. I have an original Fire, and I can download books that I've purchased from Audible to my Fire through the Audible app. Is there some difference with the KU library?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

CegAbq said:


> I don't quite understand. I have not yet signed up for the service, want to save my 30 days for a time when I'll have enough time to check it out thoroughly. The audible books are what most interest me. I have an original Fire, and I can download books that I've purchased from Audible to my Fire through the Audible app. Is there some difference with the KU library?


I have found no way to get the KU audiobooks onto my original fire. They won't even show up in the audible app on it and from the audible website my OFire is not available to send the download too. Regular audiobooks work fine like purchased, but not the ones connected to the books. I can see my purchased books in the app on my fire, but not the KU ones. I guess its just too old for them to find a way to make it work. I was hoping too to use it for audiobooks through KU. I can use my Nexus, but I wanted to find a use for my old fire and run its battery down instead.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

The first Fire did not have immersion reading. That's why.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Toby said:


> The first Fire did not have immersion reading. That's why.


Well, my 8.9 Fire HD 2012 doesn't have immersion reading either and I can get the KU audio books on it just fine.

Immersion reading is not just for KU, its also for purchased stuff, so not sure how that would be related. I just think they left off the 2011 Fire for some reason.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Well, my 8.9 Fire HD 2012 doesn't have immersion reading either and I can get the KU audio books on it just fine.
> 
> Immersion reading is not just for KU, its also for purchased stuff, so not sure how that would be related. I just think they left off the 2011 Fire for some reason.


Wait a second. 'Immersion reading' made its debut with the Fire HD 2012 (and I think Fire 2nd gen).


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know if this has been covered, and I assume it's how it's supposed to work, but for the first time, I stopped reading a KU book mid-stream, returned it, bought it outright, and when I opened the file it opened up right where I had left off reading. Pretty nifty.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, it is prerty cool. That's how it worked for amazon lending library books as well.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And just like library books, they kind of count KU titles as purchased so if there is an audio book discounted, it says you own the title and are eligible for the low cost, if its offered.  
Since not all KU titles have the audio narration attached, its a really good deal.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Jim Johnson said:


> I don't know if this has been covered, and I assume it's how it's supposed to work, but for the first time, I stopped reading a KU book mid-stream, returned it, bought it outright, and when I opened the file it opened up right where I had left off reading. Pretty nifty.


That is great to know, the KU book I'm reading right now is one I'd like to own.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

So, for those of us that started the free trial we have 10 more days left. Anyone made the decision if they are staying or dropping it? 

I'm on the fence. It's been a busy summer and I'm still reading the first KU book I borrowed. Well, the first fiction one anyway. I'm not sure if it's worth it to stay. I can buy it for 1.99 anyway. The free audible credit is more of a draw so I might stay for at least 2 more months for that.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I joined a little later so my paid period would start on the 22nd. I have been adding books to a KU wishlist and I have enough I want to read for at least 5 months and beyond. So I'll keep it. I have done one of the Ku books with the audio narration and many on my wishlist have it also included so I think I can make it worth it for me. 

I only go for books that I would already read. I mean I am not going to just sample like a crazy person and basically pay to read a slush pile. So the same books I would normally read. That is the only way this is worth it for me. It is after all $10 a month. Many of the books on my wishlist right now are Amazon published titles. They have some really good ones and many have the audio included. 

I'll re-assess after I am through with the wishlist and hopefully by then they'll get some publishers on board. Outside the amazon imprints and a couple of smaller publishers, there isn't a huge amount I found I want to read. But those I did find should keep me busy. I calculated I need to read 4-6 books a month in KU to make it worth while. Otherwise its cheaper to just buy the books outright.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm staying. However, my father thinks he clicked on KU. He decided not to continue & wants to unsubscribe. He will check it out tomorrow to see if he did, in fact subscribed. I'll have to help him. Where does he unsubscribe? I checked on my ipad, but couldn't find where.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Toby said:


> I'm staying. However, my father thinks he clicked on KU. He decided not to continue & wants to unsubscribe. He will check it out tomorrow to see if he did, in fact subscribed. I'll have to help him. Where does he unsubscribe? I checked on my ipad, but couldn't find where.


Go to your amazon account in "Manage Content and Devices" You get 3 tabs, Your Content, Your Devices, Settings. Go to settings and scroll down until you see Kindle unlimited settings. There you can cancel or update payment method. It also tells you the date of when the first payment will post after the free trial.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks! I'm keeping mine so far, but my father decided not to. My father doesn't think he has much time to read, but that's all he does when not working, even while watching TV.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

I just cancelled mine.  I didn't get the opportunity to test it out because I was finishing one book I already owned and then started another which I already had.  Personally for me, if I am expected to return the book when I am done reading it, I will just get my books from the public library.  I would consider paying if it was only $3/month and all content was available.  Even Netflix is cheaper and there is no limit to the number of movies I can watch per month.  Hubby can watch one movie on one TV and I can watch a different movie on another TV or device.  I think the cost that Amazon is charging for this service is too high.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

There is no limit to the number of books that you can read. Plus, you get the listen to the audible book, if there is one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> There is no limit to the number of books that you can read. Plus, you get the listen to the audible book, if there is one.


Right. They limit how many you can have 'out' at a time, but that doesn't seem unreasonable to me. Otherwise people could borrow everything and keep it all for ever. 'Course, they'd still have to pay the $10 a month.

As most of the books are $3.99 to buy, it seems to me you win if you borrow/read at least 3 each month. That's assuming you can find that many that you want to read.

I can borrow from the library for free (well, my county taxes make me eligible) but essentially none of the KU books are available that way as they're mostly independent publishers or Amazon imprints. So . . . . if you like 'less mainstream' but still well written books, it might be a great deal. Especially if you're one who reads once.

I have not signed up for my free month yet because I'm waiting for a period where I'll have time to properly use and evaluate it.

I don't think it's over priced, though -- in line, it seems to me, with Oyster's and Scribd's subscription services with the advantage that I can use my preferred eInk reader.

I _know_ that it's a model that folks here have discussed and asked for for _years_.

It will be better when they can get some more mainstream works to sign on. (I recognize that might be a while.) Meanwhile, it's pretty good exposure for non big name writers.


----------



## Susan Stec (Aug 9, 2014)

Looking at KindleUnlimited with high hopes. I'm a prime member, shop Amazon, read nothing but Kindle (do whisperlink), and as an indie author who has been happier with KDP select than any publisher I have had, I'm eager to see what KindleUnlimited does for me. I'm an Amazon girl.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

laurie_lu said:


> I just cancelled mine. I didn't get the opportunity to test it out because I was finishing one book I already owned and then started another which I already had. Personally for me, if I am expected to return the book when I am done reading it, I will just get my books from the public library. I would consider paying if it was only $3/month and all content was available. Even Netflix is cheaper and there is no limit to the number of movies I can watch per month. Hubby can watch one movie on one TV and I can watch a different movie on another TV or device. I think the cost that Amazon is charging for this service is too high.


Netflix, when I got discs, had a limit on how many discs I could have out at one time--same thing. If I finished the discs quickly enough, I could take out as many as I could finish in the month. The streaming plan isn't an issue, as you are either streaming or you're not, no way to save Netflix movies to watch later.

The benefit of KU over the library is that there will never be a waiting list on any book in KU. And, if I want a book that is in the library but not in KU, I can still do it. One can use KU and the library.  KU will give me things to read while I'm waiting for that bestseller to come available at the library.

I'm going to stay in the program, as I probably spent over $10 a month on books that interested me as part of the Kindle Daily Deals--which are only $1.99--so that's five books a month; pretty sure I bought more than five KDD books a month. And at least five of the KDD's I've been interested in this month have been KU books. And this way I'll actually read them! I just put them on my KU wishlist as I find them.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

As I am looking at my wishlist for KU, I found a lot of the books that were in the program have now been pulled. That is very disappointing to me. I had 79 books so far on my list and already I found 15 that are not KU anymore. I just added them a few days ago. So I am pretty much now stuck with amazon imprint titles. Not sure if I want to pay $10 a month for just those. Some of those books I really wanted to read. Oh well, authors loss. 

But unfortunately, it is going the wrong direction.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

In the Cafe there seem to be a lot of the indie authors who aren't happy. As the KU changes the terms of the 'Select' program, it seems authors are allowed, for a limited time, to remove titles from Select even if their 90 day enrollment isn't up yet.  And some are, apparently, doing it.  The indie authors can't be IN KU unless they're in Select which means exclusive to Amazon.  Many don't want to do that. Or were happy enough with it until KU came along and now are not. Shame for us.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've started a list - I only began my free period Aug. 2 - and  I have enough on that list to last me quite some months - and I've only begun hunting really.  So I think I'm staying.  I'll keep a running tally of what I actually use from there to ensure I'm consuming more than I'm paying but I don't think that will be a problem at all.  

Looking through the publishers who have some of their books available as KU books, some may well be testing the waters but there are some pretty good names out there: 
      Workman Publishing and their imprints like Algonquin books and Highbridge
      Open Road Media
      Houghton Mifflin Harcourt and their imprints
      Bloomsbury

I think if Amazon was to get a good sized independent romance publisher like Samhain or Kennington to sign on, they'd be set.  I'll definitely be keeping my eye on their overall list of books and publishers ... at the moment, KU covers 24.5% of their titles but I don't know really if that's 19% garbage and 5.5% goodies ... I think these next couple months will be the proof on whether or not this is a viable service long term ....


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I imagine some folks are curious as to what is 'left behind' in Kindle Owner's Lending Library that is not in Kindle Unlimited. After all, a least part of what you pay for Prime membership is the ability to borrow up to one book per month from there. It does not make a lot of sense to borrow from KOLL if you subscribe to KU and the book is available from there: it is far more convenient to borrow and return things from KU, and you can read with any Kindle or Kindle app (with KOLL, it has to be a Kindle device).

Unfortunately, there is no easy way to discover the contents of this set of titles (in KOLL, not in KU). There are probably hundreds. I have so far encountered only a few dozen, however:
- non-English editions of the Harry Potter series (BTW, US English Harry Potter is no longer available via KOLL)
- Many RosettaBooks titles are in KU, but not a few are KOLL-only or neither of the two. For example books 1, 2, and 4 of Arthur C Clarke's Rama series are KU, but book 3 is KOLL only. 
- Guns, Germs and Steel is KOLL only.

That is about it, so far.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I cancelled mine. It just didn't seem worth it to me. I didn't think I'd read enough books from the KU offerings to break even. I only managed to read one this month because I was reading other books, and the one I did read that was KU was 2.99 and I liked it so much I bought it after I cancelled. I know I'll want to read it again. Most of the books I want to read aren't on KU and I can't be sure that the ones I'm interested in will still be KU once I get around to them.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Ok this is annoying. Since I no longer have kindle unlimited I've noticed that the prices still default to show 0.00 KU when looking at books and now I actually have to go to the books listing page to see the kindle price for purchase. My sub isn't up until the 18th even though I already cancelled so maybe it reverts to normal then? Or maybe it stays to try and advertise KU, I don't know?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> Ok this is annoying. Since I no longer have kindle unlimited I've noticed that the prices still default to show 0.00 KU when looking at books and now I actually have to go to the books listing page to see the kindle price for purchase.


Heck, that is annoying to me and I am in kindle unlimited. I want to see the price of the book also, in addition to know if its in KU. But I agree it would even be more annoying if you not even in KU. I noticed that the other day that when looking for books a certain way, all I see is the 0.00 KU.

I am guessing they will still fiddle with all of this as they go on. Its the first month and I remember they changed how the KOLL price was displayed.

Personally I thought it would be better to have like a logo in the corner of the book covers. Like a circle with a KU in it to identify the books that are in it. Not change the price. Or give them an orange frame. They can still have the small print "read for free with KU" underneath, but don't take away the price.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Online, on the grid option to view search results, I really hate that they show a range of every possible price and you have to let that little price thing appear.  OTOH, I'm glad they re-marked the Prime kindle books are being Prime.  I called Amazon to share an opinion on not being able to check out an 11th book when I'm Prime and using KU both the other day ..... (not that I can imagine needing to do that often, but I was experimenting.)


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

So what did amazon say?


----------



## Marivian (Aug 8, 2014)

I'd be lying if I said I were interested in this. If I listened to audio books maybe but I don't. As for ebooks if I really want some new ones I'll go to the library and do it for free or browse for $1 or less books on the Kindle Marketplace. I can't justify that price for what I'm getting.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I don't _think_ I'm interested -- but I plan to take advantage of my free month when I get a chance . . . . .


----------



## heavyheel (Aug 19, 2014)

I just completed the free month.  I did read five unlimited books during the time but still not sure if I want to pay for the privilege. I cancelled but plan to watch my selections over the next few months and will probably rejoin at some point. 

btw, I'm a new participant in the forums.  I've enjoyed reading here as a guest for a few weeks before deciding to join.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome heavyheel! Glad you decided to take the plunge and post!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Toby said:


> So what did amazon say?


Oh, they told me I could and then spent the next half hour with me mostly on hold and occasionally coming back to ask me questions. Eventually they tried to send me over to a specialist to get more information from me but I was just about to arrive at a restaurant so I told them to figure out the rest on their own.

My basic comment was that the KU books no longer showed up as having the Prime icon and when you pull up the lending library on a device, you see all the books listed as KU, but once you've checked out 10 books, you can't check out a book as Prime. Their first response was that books will always check out as KU first and that all KU books are also Prime books - but I can't verify that's the case and without cancelling KU, I can't verify that one can check out a book listed as KU when one only is signed up as Prime.

As of this morning, the was books appear online and in my device's store hasn't changed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Oh, they told me I could and then spent the next half hour with me mostly on hold and occasionally coming back to ask me questions. Eventually they tried to send me over to a specialist to get more information from me but I was just about to arrive at a restaurant so I told them to figure out the rest on their own.
> 
> My basic comment was that the KU books no longer showed up as having the Prime icon and when you pull up the lending library on a device, you see all the books listed as KU, but once you've checked out 10 books, you can't check out a book as Prime. Their first response was that books will always check out as KU first and that all KU books are also Prime books - but I can't verify that's the case and without cancelling KU, I can't verify that one can check out a book listed as KU when one only is signed up as Prime.
> 
> As of this morning, the was books appear online and in my device's store hasn't changed.


When I sign out of Amazon and go to look at the Kindle Owners Lending Library page, all of the books (except two that are pre-orders) are labelled Kindle Unlimited, not Prime. For what it's worth....

Betsy


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't remember what finally provoked me to sign up for my free KU 30 days. I have until 9/3 to decide whether to keep it and pay or not. From what I read about it, I was sure I'd never want to keep it and pay, but now I'm not so sure. I've only had it a little over 2 weeks and have downloaded at least 30 books, probably closer to 40. Every time I get one now, I have to return another and it's been that way for a while. Since they're free, I'm basically latching onto anything that looks vaguely interesting, opening and either continuing on or zapping off my Kindle after a few pages - err, screens. I've probably read about 10 and discarded the rest. Still, finding 10 that kept my interest makes me wonder if it wouldn't be worthwhile after all.

I haven't gotten all new to me authors or all indies either. One was the "prequel" to the Nero Wolfe series by the guy who now writes them. Another was a Louis Lamour (and I've paid for some of those in the last year or two and been a little indignant the prices were so high for short books that old).

Deciding whether to stick with it or not isn't going to be as certain a decision as I originally thought.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When I sign out of Amazon and go to look at the Kindle Owners Lending Library page, all of the books (except two that are pre-orders) are labelled Kindle Unlimited, not Prime. For what it's worth....
> 
> Betsy


One has to get to go to the product page for the Kindle edition. Then you will see the Prime logo next to the price if it is in KOLL. And you are never able to do anything but purchase them on the web site. To borrow from KOLL, you have to use a Kindle and use its customized Kindle Store.

This crazy URL should list all the KOLL books:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_n_feature_browse-b_mrr_2?rh=n:283155,p_85:2470955011,p_n_feature_browse-bin:618073011&bbn=283155&tag=kbpst-20&ie=UTF8

I checked a number of these and they all had the Prime logo when you open the individual kindle edition page.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I should add that I don't really understand the need to get that 'eleventh book' if you subscribe to both KOLL and KU. Especially if the book you are interested in is in both collections. There are several hundred KOLL books that are not available in KU, but it is fairly difficult to discover them. 

You can go through many pages of the KOLL list I posted above before finding even a handful of books without KU logo. If you search Kindle Store for 'Open Road Media' you will find that ORM doesn't put their entire catalog in KU, and some are KOLL only, and some are neither. So you can find some good 'KOLL only' hits that way. "Guns Germs and Steel" is KOLL only, as are non-English editions of Harry Potter. Unfortunately Amazon searches are inclusive only, there's no way to exclude items with a given property.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just signed up to try the KU today. There are some cookbooks I wanted to try so I figured why not do this and save myself some money with the free 30 day trial. I may end up liking it, who knows. Anyway, where do I go to see when my free trial ends and I will start being charged? I've gone to my account and can't seem to find where it's at. I know I've got to be overlooking it somewhere, but don't see it at this moment.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Go to "Manage Your Content and Devices" page, click on Settings, and scroll down the page to Kindle Unlimited Settings on the page. If you don't see any text, click on the words "Kindle Unlimited Settings" to expand the information. You can cancel it,  see your billing date, and payment information.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> One has to get to go to the product page for the Kindle edition. Then you will see the Prime logo next to the price if it is in KOLL. And you are never able to do anything but purchase them on the web site. To borrow from KOLL, you have to use a Kindle and use its customized Kindle Store.
> 
> This crazy URL should list all the KOLL books:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_n_feature_browse-b_mrr_2?rh=n:283155,p_85:2470955011,p_n_feature_browse-bin:618073011&bbn=283155&tag=kbpst-20&ie=UTF8
> ...


Great. Thank you. And even though I'm in KU, if I signed out of Amazon before going to that page, I could see the Prime Logo on the Kindle version; I can't if I'm signed in--it only shows KU.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

tsemple said:


> To borrow from KOLL, you have to use a Kindle and use its customized Kindle Store.


My point was that I couldn't download the book as a prime book from my device if it was listed as both KU and Prime. And my 'point' was an exploratory desire to see how the two plans worked in tandem - which it say they apparently don't all that well. I would checkout a book that was listed as Prime only but I couldn't check out a book that was listed as both from the KOLL.

As a KU member, I can apparently only download KU books 10 at a time regardless whether it's available as a KOLL book or not.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

readingril said:


> Go to "Manage Your Content and Devices" page, click on Settings, and scroll down the page to Kindle Unlimited Settings on the page. If you don't see any text, click on the words "Kindle Unlimited Settings" to expand the information. You can cancel it, see your billing date, and payment information.


Thank you! I went to the content and device page but didn't go to the settings.


----------

